# Is ____ balanced threads: perhaps they should be banned in of themselves?



## kirinke (Nov 13, 2005)

I have found that most of the problems in the rules forum come from "is such and such balanced" threads. The most heated arguments and flame wars tend to stem from these threads, so perhaps they should be disallowed. After all. Any class, prc and or race is only balanced if the DM deems it appropriate for his or her game. It's only balanced if the players and DM's are having fun with it. I suggest to let those type of threads rest before they become a problem.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 13, 2005)

But not everyone agrees with that.  I think starting to disallow certain typeos of rules threads is a bad idea.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 13, 2005)

True. Perhaps simply keeping a closer watch on those type of threads might more 'balanced' than simply disallowing them.  

Seriously though, those threads annoy me to no end. It always seems like they go around and around in circles without accomplishing anything except create bad feelings all around.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 13, 2005)

If they annoy you, then I suggest not reading them.  Alas, EN World doesn't ban things that annoy a few users.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Nov 13, 2005)

Actually, my experience is that the "balance" threads come in #2.  The number one reason for a rules thread crashing and burning is house rules vs. RAW.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 13, 2005)

House rules vs. raw? *shudder*... Have to agree with you there. And I don't read the balanced threads anymore. Just the line tends to make my eyes go blind. (Exaggerating much are we? Heh.)

Just making an observation on the problems in the rules forums. The type of people who are attracted to those two types of threads tend to be volatile and very adamant about their own viewpoints and when they are naysayed, they tend to take personal offence at the ones who disagree with them.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 13, 2005)

Paladin and/or Alignment threads are often very volatile.  The current one is unusually long lasting, though it started to smoulder a few times.  I think it is because it involves discussions of right and wrong, discussions which easily veer into real world politics and/or religion.

Any rules question that doesn't find a satisfactory answer in the first 20 posts or so often either starts going in circles or going off on a tangent.  The circle can easily become a death spiral, usually at about the time when one side gets frustrated and accuses the other side of introducing house rules instead of following the RAW.  A long rules thread with a small number of posters and a small number of views (less than 10 per post) warrants very careful watching.  

Edition war threads are also flammable, but I haven't seen much of that lately.

One thread topic that seems almost guaranteed to get closed is when a WotC official speaks.  That really brings out people's distrust of authority, and accusations of bias and decit are soon flying.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 13, 2005)

Aye! Thus a thread of true knowledge, wisdom, and heartfelt understanding has grace that one.

Never as such it been seen, to last as spoken, it has a mystery, that seeks to bring answers, but for every answer given, there are more questions.

Most the time, most of the time, sometimes...just the surface, not the depth is touched. Some went deep, and some went to the sky.

As one of the poster on said there...I dove to the darker areas...because it was needed. 

It will not answer all, of everyone's question...but leaving a answer, a possible answer, is better than nothing. 



			
				Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Paladin and/or Alignment threads are often very volatile.  The current one is unusually long lasting, though it started to smoulder a few times.  I think it is because it involves discussions of right and wrong, discussions which easily veer into real world politics and/or religion.
> 
> Any rules question that doesn't find a satisfactory answer in the first 20 posts or so often either starts going in circles or going off on a tangent.  The circle can easily become a death spiral, usually at about the time when one side gets frustrated and accuses the other side of introducing house rules instead of following the RAW.  A long rules thread with a small number of posters and a small number of views (less than 10 per post) warrants very careful watching.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveMage (Nov 13, 2005)

C'mon...

I mean, it's just a TV show...

(Wait...wrong genre...)


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 13, 2005)

Wait...you are at the right place...just change the channel.  



			
				DaveMage said:
			
		

> C'mon...
> 
> I mean, it's just a TV show...
> 
> (Wait...wrong genre...)


----------

